# Eating rabies....



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

What is the risk of eating a rabid animal, such as a raccoon......


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

ART said:


> What is the risk of eating a rabid animal, such as a raccoon......


I would contact your local health department with that question.

I personally would not want to even come in contact with a rabid animal, let alone eat it.


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

ART said:


> What is the risk of eating a rabid animal, such as a raccoon......


By eating the flesh of a rabies infected animal, you will have the same ill effects as if you were bitten by the animal. Symptoms might take awhile, but usually manifest a few days before the next full moon. You will notice a strong urge to eat raw flesh, drink blood, and run around naked. On the eve of the full moon you will turn into a werewolf, or in your case, a werecoon. Stay away from silver.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

slowjeep said:


> By eating the flesh of a rabies infected animal, you will have the same ill effects as if you were bitten by the animal. Symptoms might take awhile, but usually manifest a few days before the next full moon. You will notice a strong urge to eat raw flesh, drink blood, and run around naked. On the eve of the full moon you will turn into a werewolf, or in your case, a werecoon. Stay away from silver.


Funny............
Just wondering- in case the shtf and we are reduced to eating anything in sight...
***** have a higher possibility of rabies than deer, and I would guess possums are more likely than rabbits..


----------



## Hunteeee (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello man!Yet I don't know what are the severe results to eat a rabid animal but some people say that it would be very harmful even cause a death. Not sure but know through some people.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.eregulations.com/connecticut/hunting2011/rabies-what-hunters-and-trappers-should-know/


----------

